# Lanyard techniques and lifeline back up, ideal for 101's



## Ekka (Jul 29, 2006)

This'll help out a few noobs and 101'ers.

A few ideas to help you out and make climbing a bit safer.

5.14 mins and 26.5mb wmv

www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/lanyardtechniques.wmv


----------



## DeanBrown3D (Aug 2, 2006)

Edit: Never mind - I see you are working on it!

Looking forward to seeing the video!

Dean


----------



## trevmcrev (Aug 4, 2006)

Once again, good one ekka!

I've been using the long tail/choked running bowline trick for nearly 10 yrs and love how easy it makes coming down past big knuckles or stems that lean alot. Ive never bothered with the fig8 though, but would be good if you plan on coming right down in an emergency. Otherwise the version of the french prussik i use does ok for the short distances its normally used for, it is firmer, but doesnt bind too bad.

Trev


----------



## DeanBrown3D (Aug 4, 2006)

That has answered so many questions for me!

Have you got a video of actually ascending with spurs and a flipline? I thought you were going to do that in this video. Would like to see it!

Nice emergency decent setup!

Dean


----------



## Ekka (Aug 4, 2006)

Deanbrowndude, keep your eyes peeled on the video forum.

A highly informative video of 2 gums getting done is on it's way.

It'll show climbing, rigging, etc, very informative and you'll learn a lot.

I'm just rendering a wmv copy now, it was 120mb in mpg!


----------

